
Three Decades Later, Mystery Numbers Explained - cfadvan
https://www.quantamagazine.org/three-decades-later-mystery-numbers-explained-20180503/
======
mathgenius
It's nice to see "tropical geometry" get a mention. This is closely related to
Dijkstra's algorithm, min-sum message passing, etc.

~~~
sunstone
I came here to ask if "tropical geometry" was really a thing or just a typo.
Thanks for confirming it's an actual thing.

~~~
pmiller2
It's a real thing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_geometry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_geometry)

------
slx26
I didn't understand much beyond what zeta values are, but have to say that
that illustration opening the article is awesome.

------
dsl
If you get a 404 on the link (like I did), click on Mathematics at the top,
then on the article.

